# Carlton 2500-4



## buggyalstare (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello I have a older Carlton 2500-4 it needs new belts for engaging cutter wheel the numbers are worn and unreadable all research on the net has led me to the sp4012 which is now, what was the 2500-4 well the sp4012 has a single wide belt vs my machines 4 vbelts. If anyone has any info on my grinder or knows the belts part #'s id sure appreciate the help!


----------



## ArborquipSP (Sep 13, 2011)

Your belt should have been a banded belt also. 4 small grove belts in one. Most of the time the outer covering that holds the belts together comes off so it looks like 4 belts but should have been one. Is your engine the 25 hp kohler? I would also check out he crankshaft pulley overtime they wear down and become sharp and will cut through any new belts outer cover. I work at a Carlton dealer and I have never seen any other belt than the Carlton belt that they install. 

Scott


----------



## buggyalstare (Sep 13, 2011)

*thanks for info scott!*

The people before me must have put them on its definitely four the pulley doesn't feel to be that sharp. It is the 25 kohler I'm having issues with it as well excessive crank pressure puking the oil out.my friend is debating now on trying new sleeve for the cylinders ourselves to correct that issue.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Sep 13, 2011)

Carltons belt # is 0400101. I would not mess with the engine. You will put almost as much into rebuilding it as you would to replace it.
Depends on the age of the engine it may have a nickle plated bore which is not reboreable.

If you Google PA-CH740-0001 you will come up with a replacement for the 25HP it is 27HP but has the HD air cleaner and mechanical fuel pump and the better throttle and choke setup. Plus they come with a 2 year warranty. All you will have to do is transfer over your oil drain hose, pulleys and muffler.

Here is one I found real quick. 
Kohler Engine Number PA-CH740-0001, 27.0 HP Model: CH740S-0001 Command Series - On sale with free shipping at Tulsa Engine Warehouse!

Scott


----------



## coolbrze (Sep 19, 2011)

Call Carlton if you have any ques. their cust. service is great. We've got a 2500-4 also and just had to replace the poly chain & both sprockets, we spent $500 on parts & it took us 5 hrs. to complete


----------

